# Problem with Samsung



## Sylvio1 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a problem with a Samsung Tv model:CS-29D8NT,when I switch on , I got a sound like an alarm sound the TV begin to start and then nothing , when I looked at the back the tree guns are glowing but the screen is black ,can anybody help me with this fault Thanks


----------

